# Photoshop CC 2014.1



## clee01l (Aug 7, 2014)

Where is the list of bug fixes in 2014.1? It is not at this link: "For more information about this update, including a list of fixes and known issues, please visit http://www.adobe.com/go/photoshop_151_info."

And does anyone really give a rat's a$$ about 3D printing?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 7, 2014)

Apart from the guys on the Big Bang Theory?  No, probably not.


----------

